# Plant Damaging



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to live plants. I can't recall the name of the plant I have (its in the left hand corner at the back of my tank in my picture). The roots are wrapped in some sort of material and is stuffed in a terra cotta type weight. I pulled it out last night to snip off yellowing and dying leaves and I noticed a fowl smell coming from the bottom of the plant. Is this an indication that the plant is dying/decaying and should be removed or is it just what happens with plants? Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like mondo grass, but I can't really tell. If so mondo grass in a non aquatic plant. It can be in the tank for a little while until it starts to rot and decay. 

If its not mondo grass try seperating it from the bunch and replant since the roots are having a hard time being all clumped together.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi, I had another person say it looked like mondo grass. All I can say is I bought it from a pet store? I took the plant out of the restricting cotton type covering and stuffed the weight with filter foam and pushed the plant far down so the roots stick outside the inside diameter of the weight. I use river rocks so digging plants in gravel isn't an option. I'm hoping this works better as the plant can now breath. If this font work I will try and bury them under a rock. Perhaps I bought a plant that requires more light than I have. I'm going to another aquarium store on the weekend, I'm hoping they have better recommendations. Thanks for your help, its appreciated


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Can you post a picture of it? I also think it looks like mondo grass. Many pet stores will sell non-aquatic plants as aquatic plants, even though they will eventually rot underwater.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Are these pictures ok?


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

And another view. Let me know if you want me to take it out


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I didn't know that pet stores did such a thing


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah, that's mondo grass. I would remove it. If you want, you can plant it outside.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

It's out, can't even trust pet stores! Thanks I appreciate it


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I used to keep black mondo grass outside. Now you mention it I see the resemblance.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi guys, so I went to an aquarium store after work and bought two new plants. They are at the front left and front right. There's a small floating one that really isn't big enough to mention. The back left plant will begone on the weekend when I get another replacement. My question is... This is a 2 gallon spec tank. Am I at my limit for plants? The right hand plant is silk and stops the strong flow and the grass in the middle is a soft plastic (I couldn't remove it, he loves it). Any ideas? Can I have more or is this pretty much the limit?


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks like you got some sort of crypt and java fern. If you want a tall grass type plant to replace the mondo grass. You can get regular Sagittaria, or mini Val. Val's can work also but they grow tall and you might have to trim it down


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Just wondering: I'm not sure how any plants, other than the Java Fern, can grow. Maybe I'm wrong (and if I am please someone tell me), but most plants require a substrate. Your tank looks really cool though. Keep up the good work.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

With the exception of his crypt, Nutrient rich substrate is not really need for his types of plants. Java fern, since you don't plant the rhizome in the substrate, it gets all the nutrients from the water coloumn. He may need to start dosing fertilizer for his crypt or sword. 

I've seen people use sand and just follow a dosing regime for fertilizing.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! There isn't a java fern in there yet unless that's the baby one on the right, I forgot to ask. The one on the left I believe starts with an "a" I've heard ppl talk about it on here. I did see the mini Val's so I will get one for the back or a fern. The man had my brain swimming, ok girl he says you should think about changing your substrate and you should put a layer of this under the rocks or this. Please just give me some nice low light plants that will work with what I have, I like it. The guy was like a kid re doing his first tank. Ha ha


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I did a quick search. The plant on the left is Anubias. That's one of the reasons I grabbed it I knew it was a good choice if I saw it on here


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Here's the plant the guy threw in for free. It looked better until I ripped some leaves off trying to share it. He said its self something or other I think he means is keeps getting new plants that can be cut off. Know what it is?


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Just courious, the plants I bought last night had fish swimming in the tanks. Is that a bad idea? Should the plants only be from tanks with no fish?


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Sorry about the misinformation about rooted plants needing a substrate. Your Anubias and Java Fern shouldn't be placed in a substrate...so they'll be happy as a lark!

Those new floating plants look like Salvinia. And, yes, it'll grow little babies off the main plant. Actually, your Java Fern will eventually grow little babies too. They form at the tip of older leaves and will break off (or you can when they're a good size). 

Some people dip their plants whether there were fish in display tank or not. I usually just look to see if there are any diseased fish, although they wouldn't rule out past disease outbreaks, so probably dipping is a good idea. I rinse off plants in warm straight tap water, no matter what, but may just make me think its doing something, vs actually helping at all. That said, I've never had any problems.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Well thank goodness the aquarium guy had my mind swimming with too much info for a beginner or I may have walked out with bags of stuff I didn't need lol. Thank you for your help once again its greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

We've gone from plastic turtle plant to this! Finally finished thanks to everyone. I have a silk plant, sword fern (java ferns weren't healthy) a tiny java fern, a Anubis, and a little coloured cut off he gave me to try (starts with a j) and water spirit floating. What do you guys think?


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

And another view


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Looks awesome! And the floating water sprite does a real good job of helping to control nutrients and out compete algae 'cause it grows so fast. Great job. If your guy is anything like mine when I filled the tank with plants, he just heaved a big sigh of relief and pleasure


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks! Im really happy with it. I have some fine tuning to do when I change his water but overall I like it. Couldn't have pulled it off with out all the advice!


----------

